# Am I on the the correct load rating ?



## silviffer (May 17, 2006)

Unfortunately its that time again when the tyres need replacing because of age ., not wear !
I'm currently using Michelin XC Camping ( half worn) which are just showing signs of slight cracks on the sidewalls and not wanting to risk disaster have decided to change all four.
The thing is that I noticed they are load rated at 111/113 and the replacement Agelis that I have been quoted for are the same. After reading some of the conversations on this Forum I notice some people are using a load rating of 116.
My pride and joy is a Swift Kontiki plated at 3850 mgvw. Not being very knowledgeable about this particular subject could someone confirm that I am ok to continue with this purchase. 
I can't believe I would have been on the wrong tyres for the last 6 years but thought I ought to check.

Many thanks in anticipation.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

BEFORE lashing out your hard earned dosh check out Michelin's website. They reckon their tyres are good for TEN years. If you have a slight crazing on the sidewall I wouldnt bother to change them yet !! 

Its only the very top surface not the structural part of the tyres carcase. Think of it as surface rust on a sheet of metal, it looks unsightly but doesnt alter the structural integrety.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

I had Michelin XC tyres with " slight crazing" on them that were 5 years old. Although they were still legal I decided to change all four tyres at the same time. When one of these " slightly crazed" tyres was put on the machine to remove it ,a split in the wall about 3 inches long appeared. As the fitter said it was a blow out waiting to happen.
Dont take chances. In almost 50 years of motoring I have always tried not to skimp on 2 things, tyres and brakes. Its just not worth it and so far has stood me in good stead.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

A load rating of 111 will support a load of up to 1,090kg - or 2,180kg on an axle assuming it is well balanced. The question for you therefore is what is the actual load that you are placing on your axles? If in doubt go to a weighbridge and find out.


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

MyKontiki 665 is 3850 as well - I run on 113s


----------



## silviffer (May 17, 2006)

Thanks to all who answered.
Yes Mrplod, I had previouslw heard that Michelin rated their tyres for
Ten years but . . . I just know how my luck runs with these sort of things. The current set are marked at 3005 and although it's expensive
I will be much happier cruising at 60/65 on a hopefully hot summers day on new rubber.
Pays ya money and takes ya choice. Just wanted to make sure I'm on correct load rating
Thanks all .


----------

